# Butler TDB 475



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

Selling my 75watt X 4ch amp by Butler Audio. It sounds excellent and I regret having to sell it!

Butler Audio TDB 475 Tube Driver Blue 4 Channel Amp - eBay (item 300461631867 end time Sep-03-10 20:18:36 PDT)


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^ giggity giggity


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

2 hours left, happy bidding!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

440 dollars out of box, not cosmetically correct? 
Wowzers- congratulations for that.


----------

